
An Angel Goes Pro: Reid Hoffman Now Officially A Venture Capitalist At Greylock - ashishk
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/02/an-angel-goes-pro-reid-hoffman-now-officially-a-venture-capitalist-at-greylock/
======
joshu
Congrats to Reid!

